# Visa application



## slpickering (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if an NVQ level 2 diploma will get my visa accepted?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Basically you can get a visa without attested documents, but your job title on the visa won't necessarily reflect what it is you actually do.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

slpickering said:


> Does anyone know if an NVQ level 2 diploma will get my visa accepted?


normally they require degrees, but it will depend on the job which you havent said.... but they like to tick boxes and usually its for a bsc etc.


----------



## slpickering (May 4, 2014)

i'm working has a wealth manager. Basically independent financial advise.


----------

